# Difference Between Hedgiepapa vs Hedgiemama



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I woke up at an ungodly hour as usual and...no Jamie. Figured the big rotter fell asleep playing stupid xbox.I noticed two things immediately: no pitter-patter from CSW ( :shock: ) & a new different but similar sound. Went out to investigate and heard familiar sonic booms eminating from the couch...crept to Snarf's cage and there he was! Zipping along on his Flying Saucer...he was bookin' it!

As I walked back to bed, there was a repetitive banging sound from Snarf. BF woke up and said "Drag the FS into the middle of the cage. I've been doing it every half hour - that's why I stayed on the couch." I confirmed this: Snarf woke him up every 30-45 minutes aaaaall night and Jamie got up and readjusted his wheel. What a nice hedgiepapa!! 

I stayed and watched Snarf for a few minutes: turns out, he was running so hard he was steadily working the wheel towards his rock garden & the back of the cage, causing it to tap on the side of each, making quite a racket. I took two pieces of black foam we have used as 4AM fixes when he's done other noisty things, and put a piece between the wheel & the wall/dish. That was 90 minutes ago - no sound since. What a smart hedgiemama!

So hedgiepapa might be really nice and kind and patient (when it's me who responds to hedgie issues, Snarf & I argue constantly and there's a whole lot more drama) but hedgiemama is a whole lot smarter.  Be a cold day in **** that I sleep on the couch so I can move an ungrateful snapping/huffing/popping/poking critter's wheel every bloody hour. Pfffftttt!!!

'Course, this 'smart' hedgiemama didn't think Snarf would go anywhere near the FS so did nothing about the poop issue  AND Snarf and the cage & everything in it reek like rotting carcas from the anointing incidents...


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol, sometimes those Hedgiepapa's mean well but don't really think the situation through! I'm curious, why do you have a CSW and a FS?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I wanted a back-up wheel in case the CSW crashed or Snarf wanted a change or we took in a re-home and, finally, for travelling. Snarf took three steps on it yesterday and, as my BF can attest, was on it aaaaall night! He normally only wheels for 2-3 hours max, so we'll see how he does with only the FS for a few days. I will likely switch back & forth between them every so often just for a change.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

This post just confirmed who's smarter.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> This post just confirmed who's smarter.


You mean Snarf, don't you?  
<sigh> You're right.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

MissC said:


> abrowndog said:
> 
> 
> > This post just confirmed who's smarter.
> ...


 :ugeek:

My lips are sealed.


----------

